# Cwc G10's Are On The Site Update!



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

On sale with a choice of NATO @ Â£55.00 Already ordered mine

Roy has a buy 2 for Â£100 offer





















So That is what I did!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Mike!


----------

